# Wrong oil type?



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi all, I added 1 quart to my 2008 GTI as it was at the min. The car has just under 10k miles, and is going in for its service on Friday. I searched (but not extensively enough) and added a 5w30 Mobil 1 fully sen. to the engine. 
Having read more posts, I understand this oil is not approved by VW. I added the oil on Saturday rather than waiting for my service on Friday as I commute on the freeway and decided it would be better to have more oil than less. It was only after I added the oil I learned it was not recommended. 
It is possible I could do the engine any damage by this? If so, I will get the oil drained completely tomorrow. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Wrong oil type? (Ronan1)*

If it's only for a week, I wouldn't worry too much about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Wrong oil type? (shipo)*

thanks dude


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Wrong oil type? (Ronan1)*

I changed my oil today, I used _Quaker State 5w-40 Full Synthetic EURO Spec. Oil_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## antwon8976 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Wrong oil type? (rippie74)*

i always use Mobil 1 10w 30 and i love it my car has 33k on it. I dont know the recommendations but Mobil 1 is easily in the top 2 best oils so i think its fine.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Wrong oil type? (antwon8976)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antwon8976* »_i always use Mobil 1 10w 30 and i love it my car has 33k on it. I dont know the recommendations but Mobil 1 is easily in the top 2 best oils so i think its fine.

Please understand that you are using a non approved oil for your engine, and that the ONLY Mobil 1 oil that is approved for your 1.8T is Mobil 1 0W-40. Should it come to pass that you have a sludging issue in your engine, you may find that VW declines to fix it due to the fact that you're using the wrong oil.


----------



## antwon8976 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Wrong oil type? (shipo)*

I never realized that it wasn't "recommended" by VW you are right they say 0w 40. But on Mobil.com they say that 10w 30 is good for turboed cars. I hate all these standards haha. Next time I change the oil im going to use the 0w 40. I need to wait another 3k though cuz i just changed it. Thank you.


----------

